# Equinox Carbon Wheels



## xxxxx (Oct 31, 2008)

I have seen these pop up on ebay. I know they out of Taiwan & look pretty nice. Has anyone tried these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Carbon-Fiber-70...ryZ58099QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

you can get Neuvation's 50mm tubulars for less (about $600) if you're looking for a budget set - plus their wheel protection for 70/wheel if you want a 2 year plan against damage due to accidents/crashes etc.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yep - thats a very inflated price for them... the rims are gigantex, equinox is what the same company calls their complete products, bars, wheels, forks etc...


----------



## pooja84 (Apr 15, 2009)

I had no idea about the Equinox carbon wheels. I found it very decent.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

I haven't tried, they look interesting though.


----------



## Equinox (Oct 19, 2007)

Equinox products are only sold to Taiwan market at this moment. Therefore, this wheel can not be branded as "Equinox".


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

They are Gigantex rims... It might even be worth it to buy them and lace them up with new hubs.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> They are Gigantex rims... It might even be worth it to buy them and lace them up with new hubs.


Actually, no. It's not worth it at all. Are you kidding?!? You think it's a good idea to pay $750 for the wheels, pay an extra couple hundred or more for new hubs? 
I mean, that's just bad advice.

$750 for those wheels is far too much. You should not pay over $600 or so for those wheels.
Even then, whoever is selling them is making a tidy profit.

Call them Equinox, Gigantex, whatever. They're WH-005 coded rims made by Equinox, the wheel division of Gigantex. I believe they have Novatec hubs and PSR spokes.

Nice wheels. Bikesdirect sold them for $398 about 16 months ago, branded as Vuelta.

If you really want them, here they are on ebay for $636 labeled as Matrix.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tu=IA%2BUCI%2BUA&otn=4&ps=10#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Why is that bad advice???
Your stripping the crap hubs out of them and lacing in set that are worth having.
If you can find a good deal on a nice pair of hubs you could build them lighter and stiffer and still spend around 1000$.
What would you suggest...?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Why is that bad advice???
> Your stripping the crap hubs out of them and lacing in set that are worth having.
> If you can find a good deal on a nice pair of hubs you could build them lighter and stiffer and still spend around 1000$.
> What would you suggest...?


a) How do you know they're crap hubs? Have you ridden them? Because I have. I used to order these wheels directly from Taiwan.
b) What hubs would you suggest replacing them with that are reasonable in cost AND better than those?
c) By the time you're done, with wheel build, etc., you're into this easily $1,100, which is just silly. You might as well wait for Bonktown to have their Reynolds wheels on there again. They were selling them for $950 for the DV46.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

400 is about right, personally would not pay more for them...


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> c) By the time you're done, with wheel build, etc., you're into this easily $1,100, which is just silly. You might as well wait for Bonktown to have their Reynolds wheels on there again. They were selling them for $950 for the DV46.


I've had DV46C wheels (20/24) and now have Williams 50C wheels built with the Equinox WH-005 hoops, also 20/24 holes. I rode the same tires and tubes on both wheels, on the same bike. The Williams are stiffer and seem to roll better than the Reynolds.
I had to rebuild the front wheel with a new hub (racing incident). I weighed the Equinox hoop and it came in at an honest 450 grams, which isn't bad for an inexpensive 50mm deeo carbon hoop. With a White Industries H2 front hub and CX-Rays, the wheel came in right @ 640gr.
I have ridden and raced the Williams (Equinox) wheels A LOT. They have been touched up once in a year.

If you can A)get the wheels cheap, the rims are worthy of a rebuild if the hubs go to crap.
or B)find the hoops and just build them up.

There have been a rash of Reynold DV46C rims failing here lately. One of my teammates had one fail in the back of the SUV on the way to the race. It just cracked, right on the bead. The tire blew out. We thought we were caught in a drive-by...
They're covering it under warranty...:thumbsup:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> I've had DV46C wheels (20/24) and now have Williams 50C wheels built with the Equinox WH-005 hoops, also 20/24 holes. I rode the same tires and tubes on both wheels, on the same bike. The Williams are stiffer and seem to roll better than the Reynolds.


I don't think you rode the same tires and tubes, my friend.

The WH-005 are tubular rims. DV46C are clinchers. 

Not that it really matters what they're called. I think the Equinox clinchers are something like WH-021 for the 38mm clinchers, can't remember what the code for the 50mm clinchers is.

I agree that Equinox makes good stuff. My tubie set came in at 1440 grams. Not bad for a $400 wheelset! No problems with the hubs at all.


----------

